# هل من الممكن زيادة ال ph فى الشامبو بالصودا الكاويه ثم تقليلها بالسيترك اسيد



## chemist.ahmedfathy (27 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
اقوم بزادة ال ph فى الصابون الى 9 عن طريق الصودا الكاويه وذلك لتنشيط التيلوز ليتحول الى جل ثم تقليل ال ph مره أخرى بالسيترك أسيد فهل تصلح هذه الطريقه فى الشامبو أيضا لان التراى إيثانول أمين قاعديته ضعيفه جدا ولا تصلح لتنشيط التيلوز بشكل فعال , أفيدونى فى ذلك الموضوع للأهميه وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------

